# Show us your club kit



## Blue Hills (3 Feb 2019)

If there's an existing thread on this, please link to.

I'm no racing cyclist.

And consider many, if not the majority of "pro" kits to be abominations of design , cramped by the need to accommodate all those conflicting ads.

But have seen some nice local club tops.

Please show us your local kits for our appreciation, lusting, bewilderment, whatever.

Edit: mods, should this be under the "photo gallery" section, which I have only just noticed?


----------



## southcoast (3 Feb 2019)




----------



## mjr (3 Feb 2019)

southcoast said:


> View attachment 450416


An early victim-blamer!


----------



## cyberknight (3 Feb 2019)

Picked mine up yesterday 
here is the club sec modeling the new kit, i didnt go for the shorts as im a shorty the legs were near enough at my knee caps


----------



## Lilliburlero (3 Feb 2019)

cyberknight said:


> Picked mine up yesterday
> here is the club sec modeling the new kit, i didnt go for the shorts as im a shorty the legs were near enough at my knee caps
> View attachment 450454
> View attachment 450455



I really do like that buddy, very nice . Hoping to do a few rides with you lot this year


----------



## Sniper68 (3 Feb 2019)




----------



## Heltor Chasca (3 Feb 2019)

Audax Club Bristol has a great orange kit. There is also a ‘sub-club’ kit for some.


----------



## Lilliburlero (3 Feb 2019)

Here`s mine, complete with club motto 

Me far left. 















All explained here https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/my-new-club-kit-i-cant-stop-laughing.224348/


----------



## cyberknight (3 Feb 2019)

Lilliburlero said:


> Here`s mine, complete with club motto
> 
> Me far left.
> View attachment 450472
> ...


I had considered OCC but wasn't sure I was fit enough for them


----------



## Lilliburlero (3 Feb 2019)

cyberknight said:


> I had considered OCC but wasn't sure I was fit enough for them



You`re fitter and faster than me buddy, that`s for sure and I manage to stay in there somehow


----------



## Ian H (3 Feb 2019)

This is the latest iteration of EWCC's colours.


----------



## steven1988 (3 Feb 2019)

Non of me, but this is my boy in our club kit, although he wears his teenage mutant ninja turtle jersey alot to


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (3 Feb 2019)

steven1988 said:


> Non of me, but this is my boy in our club kit, although he wears his teenage mutant ninja turtle jersey alot to
> View attachment 450576


That’s a rather fetching kit! I may have to join this club... Oh wait, I already have...


----------



## ianrauk (3 Feb 2019)

Cycle Chat of course


----------



## steven1988 (3 Feb 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> That’s a rather fetching kit! I may have to join this club... Oh wait, I already have...



You've still got the initiation process to go through yet


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (4 Feb 2019)

steven1988 said:


> You've still got the initiation process to go through yet


----------



## Blue Hills (4 Feb 2019)

Sniper68 said:


> View attachment 450464
> 
> 
> View attachment 450465


Like the barnsley one. Very tasteful.


----------



## derrick (4 Feb 2019)

I like our club kit.


----------



## Sniper68 (4 Feb 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> Like the barnsley one. Very tasteful.


It's about the only thing in Barnsley that is..........


----------



## Sniper68 (4 Feb 2019)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Audax Club Bristol has a great orange kit. There is also a ‘sub-club’ kit for some.
> 
> View attachment 450469
> View attachment 450470
> ...


Force GB Kit.Been to the factory a couple of times.It's like stepping back in time!


----------



## steven1988 (4 Feb 2019)

Sniper68 said:


> It's about the only thing in Barnsley that is..........



hahahahahahaha S6 is in Barnsley too isn't it, oh no sorry it said tasteful.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (6 Feb 2019)

Sniper68 said:


> Force GB Kit.Been to the factory a couple of times.It's like stepping back in time!



We might be getting some new kit


----------



## Blue Hills (6 Feb 2019)

mm

I think that is possibly almost too tasteful.

edit - what's in the "roundel" or whatever on the back?


----------



## Heltor Chasca (6 Feb 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> mm
> 
> I think that is possibly almost too tasteful.
> 
> edit - what's in the "roundel" or whatever on the back?


----------



## Blue Hills (6 Feb 2019)

ah, now that is more interesting heltor.

What is it - a nod to history/a swallowed club?

And what's the curious embracing (with wings?) creature on top:?


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (6 Feb 2019)




----------



## Blue Hills (6 Feb 2019)

oh cripes

the bidon brigade

Sorry


----------



## Heltor Chasca (6 Feb 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> ah, now that is more interesting heltor.
> 
> What is it - a nod to history/a swallowed club?
> 
> And what's the curious embracing (with wings?) creature on top:?



In all honesty I don’t know, nor can I find anything online. I have only been a member for a couple of years but I get the impression it is a fairly newish but very successful Audax club, hence the championship claims. I think we were runner up last year to VC167 from up north though. Two weeks ago I heard a member saying the hawk or eagle denotes ever-higher achievements and audacity and grace. 

I’ll ask the next time I’m with some of them.


----------



## A1Se16 (5 Mar 2019)

Here are two of our London Clarion Cycle Club members on our ride last weekend in Walthamstow


----------



## davidphilips (7 Mar 2019)

Pictures of some of us on club runs i am in both pictures far left with a yellow jacket on in one picture and club kit on in the other, not everyone wears the club kit even if they do buy it, its usually updated every 2 years or so.


----------



## Blue Hills (7 Mar 2019)

Is the pink meant to recall the giro?

To be honest never liked that colour.


----------



## davidphilips (8 Mar 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> Is the pink meant to recall the giro?
> 
> To be honest never liked that colour.



Dont really know , but have to agree with you i dont like pink either.


----------



## Donger (20 Mar 2019)

Kingsway CC


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Apr 2019)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Audax Club Bristol has a great orange kit. There is also a ‘sub-club’ kit for some.
> View attachment 450470



Very _Molteni_-esque, as is my 'retro' jersey





Present Club kit
I don't ride with them, but it's cheaper to pay £10 subs, than change Clubs & have to buy all new kit!
(my last CX was 2015)
Long-sleeve jersey has yellow sleeves






I also used to wear it when running, before joining a running-club, as it wound some members up


----------



## Blue Hills (6 Apr 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I also used to wear it when running, before joining a running-club, as it wound some members up



Were you exercising your winding up talents when, as above, it looks like you've turned up on a bike for a running race?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Apr 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> Were you exercising your winding up talents when, as above, it looks like you've turned up on a bike for a running race?



Oh, the MTB image??
No, it was this race
http://www.bingleyharriers.co.uk/events/harriers-vs-cyclists/

I''ve entered it, when it's been contested between 3 athletes from the same Club (Bingley Harriers)
All three, co-incidentally, ride bikes too
One by the name of Jebb (Rob)
The other two were brothers...………. Jonathon & Alistair

Film clip at the bottom of the linked page


----------



## Noodle Legs (21 Apr 2019)




----------



## Blue Hills (21 Apr 2019)

That's not coalville in the background?

Am intrigued by the typesetting/graphics on that shirt - seems to split the town name.


----------



## Noodle Legs (21 Apr 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> That's not coalville in the background?
> 
> Am intrigued by the typesetting/graphics on that shirt - seems to split the town name.




It most definitely ISN’T Coalville in the background!!


----------



## kapelmuur (18 Jun 2019)

I'm not in a club but this is our family jersey. My Mum is from Geraardsbergen and her parents kept Cafe Van Lul which served beer from the local Concordia brewery.


----------



## Blue Hills (18 Jun 2019)

classy.
I assume that's not the holy cafe/bar they are racing to.


----------



## Big T (27 Nov 2019)

This is our club kit. It’s a bit Marmite, some people love it, others hate it. Many agree that we need a change but nobody can agree on what we should change it to.


----------



## iandg (27 Nov 2019)

I've been a member of 6 clubs since 1973
Stafford Road Club
VC Europa
Halesowen ACC
Walsall RCC
Hebridean CC
Dumfries CC


My last club (still a paid up member) Hebridean CC which I helped start up 12 years ago






...and my current club jersey (just arrived) now that I've moved south


----------



## PaulSB (28 Nov 2019)

Big T said:


> This is our club kit. It’s a bit Marmite, some people love it, others hate it. Many agree that we need a change but nobody can agree on what we should change it to.
> View attachment 494486



Oh tell me about that one!! The membership agreed we needed a change. The AGM voted on what those changes should be. Two alternatives were put to the members in our FB group. Over 100 voted, to my astonishment, with the winning choice getting more than 75% of the vote.

I'm still getting whinges though! 

It seems you and I face similar difficulties. Fancy a beer!! 😄


----------



## HLaB (29 Nov 2019)




----------



## addictfreak (2 Dec 2019)




----------



## PaulSB (2 Dec 2019)

@addictfreak that is very smart kit.


----------



## Spartak (5 Dec 2019)

I like our kit, especially now we replaced the blue shorts for black ones... 👍


----------



## viniga (9 Dec 2019)

Merry Xmas from the riders at St Christophers EK who (mostly) put on club kit for the Xmas run yesterday in very damp and windy conditions! That's us drying our arses at the fire in the pub! We were literally steaming :-) FB Page


----------



## Sniper68 (11 Dec 2019)

Just ordered to 2020 Justride kit.We have dropped the 100% from the main logo and now have either white or black jerseys


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Dec 2019)

I am thinking of joining this Club


----------



## davidphilips (12 Dec 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I am thinking of joining this Club
> 
> 
> View attachment 496361


Lol, as long as they dont cycle with no kit (far to cold) nothing wrong with that club.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Dec 2019)

davidphilips said:


> Lol, as long as they dont cycle with no kit (far to cold) nothing wrong with that club.



I have seen one mentioned elsewhere, but not Club kit
I think I'd have to have it made/printed??
(or a jersey with a Wolf on, 'lettered'?)

Mindst you there is this also, that could equally be my Club
Amended to _You Can't Ride With Me_


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 Dec 2019)

Sniper68 said:


> Just ordered to 2020 Justride kit.We have dropped the 100% from the main logo and now have either white or black jerseys
> 
> View attachment 496129



It's reminscent of the local Tri club
https://www.raceskin.co.uk/team-club-shops/wakefield-triathlon-club/

'Oil Can Cafe', before its move


----------



## Sniper68 (16 Dec 2019)

Not been to the Oil Can Cafe since the move.Really liked thee old place.


Richard A Thackeray said:


> It's reminscent of the local Tri club
> https://www.raceskin.co.uk/team-club-shops/wakefield-triathlon-club/
> 
> 'Oil Can Cafe', before its move
> ...


Not been to the Oil Can Cafe since the move.Really liked the old place.
My mate's lad trains with Wakefield Tri-club at the BCAT circuit


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 Dec 2019)

Sniper68 said:


> Not been to the Oil Can Cafe since the move.Really liked thee old place.
> 
> Not been to the Oil Can Cafe since the move.Really liked the old place.
> My mate's lad trains with Wakefield Tri-club at the BCAT circuit


Only been to the new premises once (so far) about a week after it reopened
Bigger, still lots of cars in the workshops/storage

I _*want *_that Cobra they had (a genuine 289)


----------



## itboffin (20 Dec 2019)

Our current club kit, the design hasnt really changed over the years just the suppliers


----------



## itboffin (20 Dec 2019)

The orange version is the race kit


----------



## ianrauk (20 Dec 2019)

Nice that kit @itboffin


----------



## itboffin (20 Dec 2019)

thanks a lot of work went into the original design by our founder, we're planning on a few more colour versions, there's the club black, race orange and a light blue as well, i've been after a white jersey for the alpine summer events we do as a club.


----------

